# PubMed- Why Postprandial Abdominal Bloating in Patients With Irritable Bowel Syndrome Does Not Respond to Prokinetics?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Why Postprandial Abdominal Bloating in Patients With Irritable Bowel Syndrome Does Not Respond to Prokinetics?*

Am J Gastroenterol. 2009 Feb 10;

Authors: Bortolotti M, Lugli A

PMID: 19209159 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

